# HELP!!!! I don't want to have to get rid of her!!!



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have a very big dilemma. My puppy, Ginger, has a tendency of barking. Under normal circumstances, this would not really bother me, cause its just at times I would consider normal, for example, if there are Fireworks, if there is another dog outside, if someone knocks on the door, etc. However, I still live with my parents and my dad cannot tolerate her barking. He told me that I need to get her a shock collar to make her stop barking. If I am unable to get her to stop barking I will have to get rid of her. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good brand of dog shock collar? I have tried other methods of training her to stop barking, but she doesn't get it... Please Help.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would never get a shock collar for any dog. That is just inhumane.

Can you work with a trainer ? If you can that would be ideal. A trainer will decide if correction tools are needed and show you how to use it.

I have a barker too and I am moving soon. If she becomes a nuisance for the neighbors, I might have to use a training aid. I would look into a vibrating collar, one that is very gentle (I would use it on myself to make sure) or a citronella collar maybe. But those must be irritating for dogs, so not really sure about that.

Some vibrating collars have shock options, so don’t get one of those. You don’t want to give your dad any ideas.

I’m very sorry you’re having this problem. Is your dad trying to avoid complaints from the neighbors or does he get irritated easily with your dog ?


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I would never get a shock collar for any dog. That is just inhumane.
> 
> Can you work with a trainer ? If you can that would be ideal. A trainer will decide if correction tools are needed and show you how to use it.
> 
> ...



Thank You. 
I have thought about using a vibrating collar for her, but knowing her personality, she would just ignore it.
My dad is not a dog person so he doesn't like her in general, but he normally puts up with her.The barking really bothers him, its not because of the neighbors, cause all have dogs who bark more then Ginger.

Does anyone know if the Spray control anti dog barking collars work?


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Dechi said:


> I would never get a shock collar for any dog. That is just inhumane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I disagree that static correction collars are inhumane. 

I have some experience with a Petsafe Basic Bark Control collar. 

After the first bark, it gives a warning beep. My dog learned real quick that she gets a shock if she keeps going. 

The collar has progressive levels of correction. The first is fairly tame. If the dog keeps barking, the collar gives the next level of correction. My dog never goes past one, and rarely gets shocked at all, because of the warning beep. 

Instead, of barking, my dog decided to take up growling when wearing the collar, which the collar does not correct. 

So, it may not be a perfect solution, but it could help your situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have Garmin e collars with a variety of modes for signalling the dog. I have never used the shock correction feature, but I do use the tone for positive reinforcements at distance and I do use the vibrating feature for bark control. If the dog persists in barking it gets a stronger signal. And since it is the barking that elicits the vibration the timing of the corrective signal is absolutely correct (not dependent on human reaction times and such) and always occurs when there is barking. That said, Lily has learned not to bark when wearing her e collar, but still barks when she is not wearing it (which is most of the time). So you need to consider whether you would expect your dog to wear the e collar all the time. Shocking a dog is something that most people do not have good enough timing for and therefore it is often not really helpful in solving the problem you are trying to fix and therefore in a real sense at the least unfair and at the worst inhumane.

I hate to be a downer on this but if your father doesn't like dogs and it is his home you live in I think you need to be respectful of his feelings. I waited until I had moved out of my parents' house before adding animals they would not have been interested in having around (cats). They later came to enjoy my cats and my mom had one of her own as a result, but for many years of my wanting a cat, parents' rules ruled.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There are also ultrasonic devices that make a really unpleasant noise when dogs bark. You could try one of those. Also, no matter what device you get, you need some all natural smooth peanut butter, because I'm going to teach you a magic trick.

When the dog is barking, grab your peanut butter and a spoon. 
Say, "Quiet!" 
Even if the dog is still trying to bark, cram peanut butter in the dog's mouth. Not enough to choke the dog obviously, but a goodly amount. Peanut butter glues the dog's mouth shut so they can't bark. This gives you a chance to reinforce what quiet means. "Good dog. What a good quiet dog. Quiet. Good dog." 

My dogs think, "Quiet!" means a glob of peanut butter is coming their way, so they shut up and get happy. It's actually kind of funny. Barking out the window, me, "Quiet!" Noelle and Francis race me to the kitchen. Mmm, peanut butter time. I get quiet dogs, they get peanut butter, and life is good.

An ultrasonic device and peanut butter might make things better for you. 

Bark!
Unpleasant noise.
Dog pauses, what the heck was that?
You, "Quiet." Cram peanut butter in the dog's mouth. Praise for being quiet. 

Also, make sure when you are telling your dog to stop barking, you are not barking yourself. If you're yelling, or getting worked up, the dog is more likely to think there is something worth barking about. Calm voice, calm and in control of the situation, "Quiet." Then glue the dog's mouth shut with peanut butter. I hope this helps.

Vibration collar, ultrasonic device, citronella spray, and even a shock collar are all bridges to help negatively reinforce what you really want, stop barking. Peanut butter adds a positive reinforcement for silence, too. Even if your dog learns that the word quiet means peanut butter, the result is the same, a quiet dog and hopefully a more peaceful house.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Sometimes just spraying them in the face with plain water and saying "Quiet" works.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is she? Asking a puppy never to bark is like asking a child never to shriek - you can reduce the frequency and duration, but probably not stop it altogether. What is it that upsets your father - the sudden shock of a bark, the high pitched yapping, constant noise? Are you there when she is barking, or is this a problem when you leave her at home? How much company and exercise is Ginger getting? I would be very wary of using punishing devices on a young pup - and any collar you leave on her when she is alone can only be effective through pain or discomfort. 

And how long are you planning on living with your father? If he is not keen on dogs, and has not warmed to Ginger while she is a cute little puppy, I fear that even if you resolve the barking problem he will find another habit to dislike.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

How did your dad adjust to George? Is George just not a barker? I'm assuming that it isn't likely he'll be won over and maybe even help with training? Not judging, just asking. 

Is her barking nonstop, extended periods in these instances or short, announcement barking? Daytime? Night time? Anytime? When you're there? Not there? Either?

How much interaction is there with your dad, Ginger, and George? 

I'm asking with fjm's point in mind. If George isn't an issue but Ginger is, might he just find something else to not like about her? If he's ok with George and the barking truly is the only issue, you have a good chance of getting a handle on this. 

Click's suggestions always sound not just problem solving, but FUN too. "Look at That" is another training game Click has mentioned in several threads. It's a redirect/refocus/reward plan that might be useful. "You Win a Prize" might apply, too. (Thanks Click for the fun just thinking of how to use these.)


I wonder if there's any chance that your dad might even get intrigued by some unexpected approaches to this.


Wishing success for all of you


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Sometimes just spraying them in the face with plain water and saying "Quiet" works.


Actually Lily just thought that was funny and if there was enough water she would try to drink it.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Another spray additive was vinegar, which our Airedale loved. We had to switch to Listerine, the original, nasty one to have any impact on her. Airedales are strong-willed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have vinegar in a spray bottle to use under very select circumstances. I use if full strength. If you use vinegar or listerine make sure you get it directly into the dog's mouth only. If it accidentally gets in the dog's eyes that is really really a bad mistake and painful.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

My take on this is that it could be easier to train the father than the dog. Teach the dog endearing tricks like fetching your dads slippers.


Eric.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Actually Lily just thought that was funny and if there was enough water she would try to drink it.


Oh, gosh, both Iris and Poppy would come running toward the spray bottle.....lips all puckered up for a drink from the bottle. Well, at least that stopped the barking. It was especially funny with Iris as she also scrunched up her eyes to keep the water put of her eyes....she sure was silly, and silent too! 

We did the spray water bottles in puppy training class and Iris was entertainment for the class.....the other dogs shrank away from the spray while Iris ran towards it, eyes squinched closed and lips puckered up!


----------

